# Work out videos?



## User67 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I'm trying to lose about 25 pounds of left over pregnancy weight. I would like to start working out at home & I wanted to know if anyone could reccomend a good excersize video/dvd? Something with cardio for sure & if it includes some toning excersizes that would be great as well. Thanks : )

Height: 5'4
Weight: 155
Goal Weight: 130
Goal Size: 5


----------



## madkitty (Oct 12, 2006)

I cant recommend a dvd but I can spend hours on my trampetter bouncing to music - next day you can really feel it in your legs!!!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 6, 2006)

I really love the crunch fitness pilates dvds with instructor ellen barrett.  She's really good with cueing and isn't super annoying like most fitness dvd instructors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Both dvds have a pilates inspired cardio section and a pilates mat section.  The titles are: Crunch Burn and Firm Pilates  and Crunch Fat Burning Pilates

They are great for a total body workout and really work your legs and abs!  Hope that helps and good luck!!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I have used the firm tapes before and i love it. I lost wieght and also toned up my body.


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey...I'm a Firm beliver too!!! you maybe want to try this, I only have the tranfirmer edition and it's really works....now I want more dvds from them...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

I love the firm as well. I have the 2nd and 3rd systems and they worked great to firm me up


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Windsor Pilates & Tae Bo (gotta get my hands on the new AMPED dvds) dvds.  Just rec'd my Bar Method dvds today in the mail so I'm gonna try them tomorrow.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (May 14, 2007)

I really like the Tae Bo series too. You can buy resistance bands that go along with some of the videos, they're great for toning. I used to use them all the time and lost about 15 pounds with that and elliptical work. I gained it all back plus some so I gotta start using them again!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

Firstly congratulations - my sis had her first baby in Nov 06, any woman that goes through child-birth has to be commended OMG after what I saw...!! Brave & strong!

I love bellydance it's a great workout & if you like dancing too it's a bonus. The best I've come across so far is by Jillina, she has 3 levels all on dvd & she has a few other ones that concentrate on particular parts/styles of bellydance e.g drum solo/ egyptian pop.

I highly recommend them , esp if it's around your midrift you want to work on, it's a lot of fun too.

I bought mine from Amazon


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 31, 2007)

OOOOOOO I FIRM too!!!!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Jun 9, 2007)

i used both winsor pilates and the firm dvds and they work awesome! winsor pilates is great because not only do you lose weight, but you get long, lean muscles. the best part of that was i noticed my butt got really perky! haha! the firm is great for cardio and burning off pounds! hth! =D


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 27, 2007)

I am chiming in a bit late... did you find any videos that you liked? 

And congrats on the baby! I became a mommy last January myself! It's such a blessing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am also a firm believer! I was never big on working out until I discovered the Firm. It has helped me firm up from my big ol 60 pound pregnancy weight gain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have all the systems... but I would say the transfirmer is my favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Micro_Cuts* 

 
_I really like the Tae Bo series too. You can buy resistance bands that go along with some of the videos, they're great for toning. I used to use them all the time and lost about 15 pounds with that and elliptical work. I gained it all back plus some so I gotta start using them again!_

 

Ditto - It is all about Tae Bo, I lost about 15lbs with it some time ago.


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't laugh at me, but I'm totally in love with the Denise Austin Bootcamp - Total Body Blast DVD. I do it about 3x a week and can really see a difference!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 1, 2007)

i actually really like turbo jam....i kno it sounds corny but i sing all the little songs on the dvd while i work out lol but yah i like it b/c its fun and i have tried a lot of diff. workout dvd's and i always stop doing them b/c i kinda get bored but i havent gotten bored of tj yet yaaay


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 1, 2007)

Tae Bo is pretty good for something a little more intense. I think the Leslie Sansone tapes are pretty good too, esp if you have crunchy knees like me.

congrats!! and good luck.


----------



## ViV04 (Aug 17, 2007)

I LOVE The Firm and Windsor Pilates!!! 

I'm a mother of two. I lose 20 pounds from that(and diet) with my first child. lol Now I'm too busy with my kids I don't even have time for workout anymore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't went to the gym for 4 months and my membership is going to end in a couple of months.  Lets lose weights together.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if I can direct link so mods feel free to take it out if I'm not suppose to.

**The best website to view demo of videos/DVDs(only view it I get it from somewhere thats cheaper):
http://www.collagevideo.com/cart/default.aspx


----------



## milamonster (Oct 16, 2007)

that tae bo stuff is SERIOUS
i remember i did just an intro level vid and i ALMOST died!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 16, 2007)

i use the 'PUMP IT UP' ultimate dance workout DVD [the people from Eric Prydz 'call on me' video are the main people in it] and i lost 3 stone by doing it 3 times a week and eating healthy. On amazon its the number 1 selling workout dvd [UK]


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

Tae Bo with Bobby Brown or something, that video is amazing! Buns Of Steel, that one is a classic! Lately though, I'm doing a bellydancing video with "Belly Twins," its corny but it's FUN! It works on your core and you learn how to shimmy~!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Feb 26, 2008)

i too started a weight loss program maybe a week ago for summer and hopefully the rest of my life, im not too bad but i want to look like how i used to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyways if you have comcast on demand, they have a whole section on it for workout videos that you dont even have to purchase! its AWESOME. you never get bored because you have so many at your finger tips that you can try one a day, see what you like, etc.  I reaaaaaaally reccomend that.


----------

